
The Deep History of Email Scams (2013) - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/posts/2013/10/the-deep-history-of-email-scams
======
burnte
Back in 1993, my family computer business in Pittsburgh received a 419 scam
physical letter actually mailed from Nigeria. It was hand written, hand placed
stamp, and mailed to our company PO box. I found it fascinating, kept it for
several years as an intriguing item. I can only assume they had sent out
hundreds to businesses listed in the phone book. We certainly didn't have a
website yet in 1993.

